# Power Auger: Which One?



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, after drilling a few dozen holes in the ice manually this season, its time to look at power augers.

Ive never looked into them. Are they all 2-stroke? What brand would you recommend? Also, I like to pack light. What would be the best light weight model?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I wouldn't know about any others but I have a "Shark Z51 10" power auger" I got from Sportsmans and like it and have never had any problems with it. I have a friend who has the same brand but smaller engine and 8" auger instead of 10" that seems to work well too. Both models are from Sportsmans.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sportsman's in Riverdale is having a 10% off sale through Sunday.
Check out the augers that they have left, for a good price.
For weight go 8" with the smaller motor, but for power, which I think is more important, get the larger motor.


----------

